# 

## Redakcja

*Kolejny rok otwieramy dział życzeń. Składamy wam serdeczności od serca , tak prawdziwe jak Wasze zmagania w drodze do wymarzonego domu. Życzymy Wam, by te marzenia spełniały się jak najszybciej; byście byli zdrowi i szczęśliwi , by nie brakowało funduszy i chęci. Wesołych Świąt i pomyślności w 2007 Roku! 
Redakcja*

----------


## krzysztofh

Dzięki za życzenia. 
Z perspektywy posiadacza kawałka nieba i wprawdzie krótkiego mieszkania w nowym domu mogę z czystym sumieniem przyznać, że udało mi się dzięki Wam wszystkim drodzy Forumowicze uniknąć wielu błędów.
Wasze problemy często otwierały mi oczy na sprawy, które jeszcze były przede mną. Dzięki temu zdałem sobie sprawę z tego że z nowu trzeba usiąść do kompa i coś przeliczyć, zaprojektować lub po prostu zadać kolejne pytanie tu na Forum.
Zatem jeszcze raz dziękuję Wam za wszelkie rady i życzę powodzenia w zmaganiu się z przeciwnościami losu, aby wymarzony domek jak najprędzej się zmaterializował.
Poza tym dużo szczęścia, spełnienia marzeń, kasy (jakże potrzebnej) by pomóc szczęściu i pomyślności na Święta Bożego Narodzenia i Nowy Rok.
Redakcji też życzę miłych chwil spędzonych przed migającym płomykami kominkiem i wytrwałości w wymyślaniu nowych pomysłów, które zaowocują uśmiechem na ustach dzieci.
Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## ave!

Dziękuję, jako jednostka forumowa  :big grin:  
Redakcji zaś życzę samych dobrych artykułów i wielkich nakładów i wiernych czytelników  :big grin:  
Wszystkim forumowiczom.... spełnienia marzeń  :big grin:  
Wesołych i zdrowych Świat Bozego Narodzenia
Ewa

----------


## frosch

> Dziękuję, jako jednostka forumowa  
> Redakcji zaś życzę samych dobrych artykułów i wielkich nakładów i wiernych czytelników  
> Wszystkim forumowiczom.... spełnienia marzeń  
> Wesołych i zdrowych Świat Bozego Narodzenia
> Ewa


nie bede kopiowac   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
wszystkiego naj naj ....  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

*Z okazji nadchodzącego Bożego Narodzenia chciałabym  Redakcji oraz każdemu  Forumowiczowi 

życzyć wielu powodów do radości i niczym niezakłóconego 

wypoczynku w tym szczególnym momencie roku. Niech świąteczny czas 

upłynie  w ciepłej, rodzinnej atmosferze, niech Wam pachnie 

 ciastem i choinką i niech Mikołaj ma hojną rękę i przyniesie  dużo          prezentów - o ile byliście grzeczni...

Życzę Wam także tego , aby Nowy Rok był dla Was pod każdym        względem

wyjątkowy, żeby udało się Wam zrealizować wszystkie, nawet te

   najodważniejsze plany, a każdy z pozoru zwykły dzień przynosił Wam  

             wiele prawdziwej satysfakcji i zadowolenia. 

                       życzy

                 Ew-ka   z Rodziną*

----------


## remontownik

życzę Wszystkim spełnienia marzeń tych całkiem malutkich i tych największych na świecie. Paweł

----------

rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia ...

życzy brzoza

----------


## niktspecjalny

Okres świąteczny to szczególny czas kiedy wszyscy ludzie mówią do siebie jezykiem czułości ,radości,miłości.Dziękując Redakcji za piękne życzenia ,życzę wszysykim ,żeby ten cudowny okres świąt był motorkiem do następnego.Wszyskim forumowiczom ,życze ,ażeby nić porozumienia,zrozumienia i wzajemnej pomocy tego forum, przetrwała na zawsze.

Z wyrazami szacunku *NS*

----------


## krys1

A ja, życzę wszystkim zaczynającym swoje budowy, szybkiego i szczęśliwego ich ukończenia, trafiania tylko na tanich i rzetelnych wykonawców, jak najmniej problemów w bankach, tanich kredytów, awansów w pracy i szczęścia w rodzinie. Szczególnie gorąco pozdrawiam 
 Grupę Wielkopolską zaczynającą w 2007

----------


## Teska

Miłych, rodzinnych Swiat...spełnienia marzen tych trudnych i tych łatwych.....

----------


## Mufka

Z okazji nadchodzących 
Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
pragnę przesłać najserdeczniejsze życzenia.
Niech nadchodzące Święta będą dla Państwa niezapomnianym czasem
spędzonym bez pośpiechu, trosk i zmartwień.
Życzę, aby odbyły się w spokoju, radości wśród Rodziny, Przyjaciół
oraz wszystkich Bliskich dla Państwa osób.
Wraz z nadchodzącym Nowym Rokiem życzę dużo zdrowia i szczęścia.
Niech nie opuszcza Was pomyślność i spełnią się te najskrytsze marzenia.

----------


## jea

Zdrowych i wesołych oraz umiejętności cieszenia się z życia w tym pędzie.

życzy jea.

----------


## magalena

Dziękuję  jako jednostka forumowa za otrzymane życzenia  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Wszystkiego naj - najpiękniejszych domów, najweselszych świąt i najważniejsze  :Wink2:  nie dać sie zwariować  :cool:  

Magalena

----------


## kaczorek.

a ja skromnie - zdrowia dla was i waszych najblizszych - pogodnych radosnych świat !

----------


## adam_mk

Życzę zdrowia i spełnienia marzeń!
Trzeba mieć marzenia! 
Są nam potrzebne.
Adam M.

----------


## zarka

Ja życzę wszystkim przede wszystkim zdrowia, pogody ducha i wsparcia u najbliższych bo to najlepiej pomaga pokonywać wszelkie trudności i oczywiście  ZDROWYCH I WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## michall.m

_Życzę wszystkim dużo, dużo, dużo zdrowia, radości oraz spokoju...
i trochę śniegu na Święta!_

----------


## Jose33

Życzę wszystkim forumowiczom wesołych,rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia.A w Nowym Roku niech Wam się spełnią wszystkie marzenia :smile:

----------


## daggulka

ZAWSZE WTEDY, JEST BOŻE NARODZENIE

Zawsze, ilekroć uśmiechasz się 
do swojego brata i wyciągasz 
do niego ręce, jest Boże 
Narodzenie.

Zawsze, kiedy milkniesz, 
aby wysłuchać, jest 
Boże Narodzenie.

 Zawsze, kiedy rezygnujesz z 
zasad, które jak żelazna 
obręcz uciskają ludzi w ich 
samotności, jest Boże
 Narodzenie.

 Zawsze, kiedy dajesz 
odrobinę nadziei "więźniom", 
tym, którzy są przytłoczeni 
ciężarem fizycznego, moralnego
 i duchowego ubóstwa, jest 
Boże Narodzenie.

Zawsze, kiedy rozpoznajesz w 
pokorze, jak bardzo znikome 
są twoje możliwości i jak wielka 
jest twoja słabość, jest 
Boże Narodzenie.

Zawsze, ilekroć pozwolisz
 by Bóg pokochał innych 
przez ciebie,

 Zawsze wtedy, jest Boże Narodzenie.



Matka Teresa z Kalkuty





JA TEŻ ŻYCZĘ WSZYSTKIM SPOKOJNYCH I RODZINNYCH  ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENIA.

----------


## ubek

Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz Nowego 2007 roku życzymy wszyskim forumowiczom oraz redakcji.

----------


## kasia w

_Całej Redakcji oraz wszystkim Forumowiczom życzę w te Święta Bożego Narodzenia dużo wytrwałości, radości, optymizmu, pogody ducha, a przede wszystkim dużo miłości, bez której całe nasze budowanie nie miałoby sensu...
Kasia_

----------


## premiumpremium

_Gdy pierwsza gwiazdka na niebie zabłyśnie
niech Was aniołek ode mnie uściśnie
i przekaże serdeczne życzenia
z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia!

Wesołych i pogodnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
oraz radości i pomyślności w Nowym 2007 Roku 
życzy
pp_

----------


## remle

Świąt prawdziwie świątecznych, 
ciepłych w sercu, zimowych na zewnątrz 
jaśniejących pierwszą gwiazdką, co daje nadzieję na następny rok.   :Wink2:

----------


## Mufinek

Życzę Ci Wszystkiego Najlepszego - droga koleżanko, drogi kolego. 
Spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia spędzonych w ciepłym kręgu rodziny i przyjaciół.
Wymarzonych od lat prezentów pod choinką oraz zdrowia i worka pomysłów na ten Nowy Rok.  :Lol:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## kabietka

W tym dniu radosnym, oczekiwanym,
gdzie gasną spory, goją się rany
życzę wam zdrowia, życzę miłości,
niech mały Jezus w sercach zagości,
szczerości duszy, zapachu ciasta,
przyjaźni, która jak miłość wzrasta,
kochanej twarzy, co rano budzi,
i wokół pełno życzliwych ludzi.








Spokojnych Świat !!  :big grin:

----------


## Swierszcz

Tiaaaa..... dziękujemy i wzajemnie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ambroma

Śnieg już pada, śnieg już prószy.
Marzną nosy, marzną uszy.
A my mkniemy bez wytchnienia,
Żeby złożyć Wam życzenia:
Pachnącej lasem choinki,
Na stole barszczu i szynki,
Radosnych kolędników
Oraz podarków bez liku...
Świąt pełnych wesołości,
Karpia, co to bez ości,
przyjaciół – tylko serdecznych,
miłości i piór...wiecznych.
Sukcesów bardzo licznych,
podróży zagranicznych
Na koniec zaś wspaniałego 2007-go.

----------


## Pola_2

spełnienia marzeń   :big grin:   czyli najszybszego zamieszkania w własnych domkach i w końcu zasłużonego odpoczynku   :Wink2:  
*Wesołych Świąt!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Żelka

Wesolych Swiat Wszystkim!!!!

----------


## Dropsiak

Życzę Wam moi drodzy , aby w Dzień Bożego Narodzenia  nikt nie był sam i, aby spełniły się wasze najskrytsze marzenia...
samych naj, naj...
.....i niech się mury w Nowym Roczku pną do góry  :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

Niech te Święta będą spokojne , pełne rodzinnego ciepła i miłości a ich cudowny nastrój nastrój niech Was nie opuszcza przez cały następny 2007 Rok   :big grin:  

Maxtorka z rodzinką .

----------


## Olsen

Witam



Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
oraz radości i spełnienia marzeń w Nowym 2007 Roku 
życze Olsen

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Radosnych, mroźnych i białych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia, pachnących choinką i makowcem, a w Nowym Roku spełnienia marzeń Redakcji i wszystkim Forumowiczom
życzy Ania Wisniewska z rodziną.

----------


## Horatio

Dziękujemy za zyczenia

Dla wszystkich 
po prostu abyście byli szczęsliwi

Amela, Anita, Jarek

----------


## andrzejka

*Świąt białych, pachnących choinką,
skrzypiących śniegiem pod butami, 
spędzonych w ciepłej, rodzinnej atmosferze, 
pełnych niespodziewanych prezentów.
Świąt dających radość i odpoczynek, 
oraz nadzieję na Nowy Rok, 
żeby był jeszcze lepszy niż ten, co właśnie mija*

----------


## martynka1

*W tym dniu radosnym, oczekiwanym,
gdzie gasną spory, goją się rany
życzę wam zdrowia, życzę miłości,
niech mały Jezus w sercach zagości,
szczerości duszy, zapachu ciasta,
przyjaźni, która jak miłość wzrasta,
kochanej twarzy, co rano budzi,
i wokół pełno życzliwych ludzi* 
życzy Martynka z rodziną

----------


## Maciejko

Mikołaja w kominie,
prezentów ile się nawinie,
cukierków skrzynki,
dwumetrowej choinki, 
przed domem bałwana i
sylwestra do rana
życzy Maciej z rodzinką  :smile:

----------


## Gabii

Każdemu, obojętnie skąd, od świtu, aż do zmroku - 
Wesołych i przyjemnych Świąt oraz szczęśliwego Nowego Roku! [/size]

----------


## janrenovate

> rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia ...
> 
> życzy brzoza


Zanim słońce zajdzie łzą
Zanim świat na części pęknie dwie
Nim tęsknotą zacznę śnić
Nim zamieszka we mnie nowy lęk

Przez chwilę ze mną bądź, zapomnij, że
Codzienność cicho gdzieś skrada się

Więc zatrzymaj czas
Dziś zatrzymaj czas
Z daleka niech omija nas
Więc zatrzymaj czas
Swój czas, czas

Zrobię ci kąpiel pełną gwiazd
Opowiem o tym jak pachnie deszcz
Zobaczysz we mnie spokój traw
Zobaczysz we mnie dziki wiatr

Ze mna bądź, zapomnij, że
Codzienność cicho gdzieś skrada się

----------


## janrenovate

Świąt białych, pachnących choinką, 
skrzypiących śniegiem pod butami, 
spędzonych w ciepłej, rodzinnej atmosferze, 
pełnych niespodziewanych prezentów. 
Świąt dających radość i odpoczynek, 
oraz nadzieję na Nowy Rok, 
żeby był jeszcze lepszy niż ten, co właśnie mija

----------


## zygmor

*Redakcji i Wszystkim Forumowiczom, miłych spędzonych w rodzinnej atmosferze Świąt 
Życzy
Zygmor z Rodziną*

----------


## Ognisko Marymont

OGNISKO "MARYMONT"
Zespołu Ognisk Wychowawczych
im. Kazimierza Lisieckiego „Dziadka”
 01-640 Warszawa ul. J.Ch. Paska 10             			          tel./fax. 832-16-73 




									                            Warszawa 20.12.06.



Szanowni Państwo,


  Z wielką radością mogę zakomunikować, że nasza akcja sprzedaży Kart Świątecznych wykonanych przez naszych wychowanków zakończyła się ogromnym sukcesem.
Nawet w najśmielszych oczekiwaniach nie spodziewaliśmy się, że nasze kartki będą cieszyły się takim powodzeniem. Bardzo dziękujemy, że wybrali Państwo właśnie nas i nam chcieliście pomóc. Świadomość posiadania przyjaciół jest bardzo dla nas cenna. Daje nam siłę do działania i pozwala przekazywać wiarę naszym wychowankom, że w życiu może zdarzyć się wszystko a marzenia się spełniają.
Z okazji nadchodzących Świąt Bożego Narodzenia pragniemy przesłać najserdeczniejsze życzenia. Niech nadchodzące Święta będą dla Państwa niezapomnianym czasem spędzonym bez pośpiechu, trosk i zmartwień. Życzymy, aby odbyły się w spokoju, radości wśród Rodziny, Przyjaciół oraz wszystkich Bliskich dla Państwa osób.
Wraz z nadchodzącym Nowym Rokiem życzymy dużo zdrowia i szczęścia.
Niech nie opuszcza Was pomyślność i spełnią się te najskrytsze marzenia.

      Marta Dąbrowska z Zespołem oraz wychowankami Ogniska „Marymont”

----------


## zuczek

Redakcji, wszystkim Forumowiczom spokojnych, rodzinnych Świąt, bogatego gwiazdora, śniegu i hucznego Sylwestra życzy Żuczek

----------


## anpi

To ja też: wszystkim - najlepszego!  :big grin:

----------


## carringtontomas

Ja również dołączam się do życzeń świątecznych. Tym, którzy tak jak ja czekają ze stanem "0" życzę, by zima była ciepła a wiosna przyszła szybko :-]

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Mały

*Zdrowia i szczęścia - a reszta przyjdzie sama. Tego życzę wszystkim Forumowiczom a także całej Redakcji.*[/b]

----------


## Nefer

*Wszystkiego dobrego, zdrowia, szczęścia i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz spełnienia wszystkich planów i marzeń w Nowym 2007 roku.

Trzymajcie się ciepło, Kochani*

----------


## madd

Tym, co sie jescze nie buduja - milego budowania
Tym, co sie juz wybudowali - milego urzadzania
Tym, co juz urzadzili - spokoju

----------


## kalia

Ja również życzę  Radosnych Spokojnych i Rodzinnych Świat Bożego Narodzenia 
aby ta Gwiazdka Betlejemska rozświetlała drogę prowadzącą do ludzkich serc
Kalia

----------


## raffran

Rowniez przylaczamy sie do zyczen z wiadomej okazji.Jak by ktos nie wiedzial to mam na mysli Swieta Bozego Narodzenia oraz nadchodzacy Nowy Rok.   :big tongue:  
* Zyczymy Wszystkim Forumowiczom i ich rodzinom spelnienia wszystkich marzen,pomyslnosci w zyciu osobistym oraz sukcesow na polu zawodowym.
Ale przede wszystkim zycze wszystkim tu zgromadzonym i zagladajacym na to forum aby ich budowy szybko dobiegly konca i zeby jak najszybciej z wielka radoscia wszyscy mogli szczesliwie przeprowadzic sie i spokojnie mieszkac w swoich wymarzonych,wysnionych pieknych domach.
*Tego wszystkiego i tego co byscie sami sobie zyczyli zycze ja *raffran* wraz z Pania *raffranowa* oraz z synem *raffraniatkiem.*

----------


## Grazka i Piotrus

Wszyskim stałym bywalcom i nowicjuszom - zdrowych i wesołych świąt, spełnienia marzeń o własnym kątku i spełnienia innych (nie wypowiedzianych nawet) życzeń.
Grażyna i Piotr[/b]

----------


## Zazdrośnica

Znajomym i nieznajomym z tego szacownego FORUM a szczególnie Grupie Piaseczna i okolic, a także tak potrzebnej Redakcji i Doradców Muratora, składam życzenia radości, zgody, pogody ducha, cierpliwości i realizacji wszystkich budowlanych marzeń w te piękne i rodzinne Święto Bożego Narodzenia.

Aga

----------


## motyczka

*Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2007 dla całej Redakcji oraz Wszystkich znajomych i nieznajomych z Forum  * 



życzy 
motyczka z rodzinką   :smile:

----------


## Stelka

Świąt wypełnionych radością i miłoscią,niosących spokój i odpoczynek.
Nowego Roku spełniającego wszelkie marzenia,
pełno sukcesów,wiary,szczęścia i usmiechu...na deszcz,na lata...

----------


## matka dyrektorka

życzę wszystkim budującym i remontującym by banki spełniały obietnice, ekipy budowlane spełniały wasze życzenia a domek ze snów spełnił oczekiwania   

matka dyrektorka

----------


## iga9

Aby przy świątecznym stole nie zabrakło światła i ciepła rodzinnej atmosfery, a Nowy Rok niósł ze sobą szczęście i pomyślność,a domy same się  budowały     :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kasia64

Drogiej Redakcji i Forumowiczom Gorąco Życzę aby:
Gdy nadejdą Święta Bożego Narodzenia  nadzieja i radośc
 zastukała do Waszych drzwi, 
a Nowy Rok przyniósł pomyślnośc, szczęście 
i piękny uśmiech każdego dnia.

----------


## 12marek

Przyłączam się do tych wszystkich życzeń. 
Niech pozytywna energia, która płynie na tym forum rozejdzie się na cały nasz kraj i wszystkim niech po prostu będzie lepiej. Postępujmy tak, aby tak jak napisała Matka Teresa codziennie był Dzień Bożego Narodzenia!

----------


## Renatka

Drogiej Redakcj oraz Forumowej Braci życzę Bożonarodzeniowej radości w sercach przez cały rok, a w Nowym 2007 Roku wszelkiej obfitości

----------

*Wesołych Świąt, żeby wszycy na forum Muratora czuli się jak w rodzinie i wzajemnie sobie pomagali i wspierali się*

----------


## partner

wszystkim by nasze domy były nie tylko pięknymi budynkami ale też prawdziwymi DOMAMI z rodzinna atmosferą do której się chętnie wraca po pracy.

----------


## Amtla

_W domach ciepło, świątecznie,
Choinka wiruje światłami,
Stosy prezentów piętrzą się wokół,
Świat wypełniony jest życzeniami._

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT
SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO 2007 ROKU


*WSZYSTKIM, KTÓRZY JUŻ WYBUDOWALI,
wSZYSTKIM, KTÓRZY BUDUJĄ,
WSZYSTKIM, KTÓRZY ZAMIERZAJĄ BUDOWAĆ*

----------


## Sloneczko

*Zapraszam wszystkich do siedziby prawdziwego Świętego Mikołaja:* 

*http://www.santaclauslive.com/main.p...live&kieli=eng*

*z najcieplejszymi życzeniami spełniania marzeń*

----------


## Monika B

Dołączam się do pięknych i ciepłych życzeń
- dla wszystkich Forumowiczów i Redakcji -
spokoju, miłości, umiejętności zatrzymania się w szalonym pędzie codzienności i zwykłego powodzenia w zwykłych sprawach.

----------


## CAEN



----------


## Latarnik

Idą Święta wielkim krokiem,
Pachnie drzewko w Twoim domu.
Patrzysz na nie ciepłym wzrokiem,
I życzenia złożysz komuś...

Bóg się rodzi dla nas wszystkich,
W stajni płacze tak ukradkiem...
Znów odwiedzisz swoich bliskich,
I podzielisz się opłatkiem...

Na te Święta, co nadchodzą,
Życzę ciepła i miłości.
Niech Cię ludzie nie zawodzą,
I niech uśmiech w sercu gości...
*
Wesołych Świąt życzy Latarnik* *z żonką*

----------


## retrofood

Niech moc zawsze będzie z wami.
Moc pozorna - przy stole,
Moc czynna - w pracy,
Moc bierna - na urlopie.

----------


## Majka

" Gdy się Chrystus rodzi
    i na świat przychodzi"

Zdrowych i spokojnych Świat Bożego Narodzenia oraz wszelkiego dobrego w Nowego Roku
życzy Majka z rodziną

----------


## kofi

Spokojnych, udanych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia
Oderwania od codziennych kłopotów i trosk,
Radości, jaką niesie bycie z najbliższymi
Spełnienia marzeń w Nowym Roku
życzy Kofi

----------


## trach

*Oby znów Słowo Ciałem się stało i zamieszkało pośród Was !*

* Wszystkiego najlepszego, zdrowia, spokoju i pogody ducha
a także wszelkich łask Bożych i dość czasu na ich odkrywanie*
wszystkim bliższym i dalszym znajomym z Forum życzy Trach,

czyli Andrzej Pietrachowicz -rzadki tu ostatnio gość- z rodziną

----------


## variuss

Życzę wszystkim

- już wybudowanym
- jeszcze budującym
- oraz tym dopiero przymierzającym się ....

 Szczęśliwego Nowego Domku!

----------


## Przemcio13

Z okazji nadchodzących Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,  chciałbym życzyć Wam tego co najlepsze. Spełnienia tych wszystkich marzeń, dzięki którym staniecie się szczęśliwi, tych dużych i tych całkiem maleńkich. 
Obyśmy wszyscy przeżyli te Święta w zdrowiu i radości wraz z naszymi rodzinami.

----------


## Ilona & Andrzej

_  Z okazji zbliżających się Świąt Bożego Narodzenia pragnę życzyć Redakcji oraz wszystkim forumnowiczom i ich rodzinom  zdrowia i radości, a w Nowym 2007 roku wszystkim którzy się już budują aby jak najszybciej zamieszkali w wymarzonych domkach a wszystkim zaczynającym cierpliwości w spotkaniach z urzędnikami oraz kompetentnych fachowców.     

       Ilona

_

----------


## e_mst

No cóż chyba wszystkim tego upragnionego domu   :smile:

----------


## wartownik

Szczescie nadaje sens zyciu
To magia w Twym sercu zakleta
Nie pozwol mu zostac w ukryciu
Podaruj je bliskim na swieta

----------


## Agduś



----------


## Adriano Komputero

_Dla Was wszystkich  najserdeczniejsze życzenia, spełnienia marzeń, rodzinnego ciepła i miłości. Bądźcie szczęśliwi w swoich domkach !_

----------


## Gusiek

Drogi, Święty Mikołaju, co przychodzisz prosto z raju i dla dzieci gwiazdkę masz, powiedz co mi dzisiaj dasz?
Ja pamiętam, w zeszłym roku, przyszedłeś do nas o zmroku, miałeś z sobą mnóstwo rzeczy i wszystko dla grzecznych dzieci. Więc przez cały roczek długi, długi tak jak droga mleczna czekałam na ciebie kochany i starałam się być grzeczna. A gdy dziś tu jesteś z nami i podarki z sobą masz, choć drobiażdżek daj dla wszystkichi by radosną mieli twarz.
W tym dniu radosnym, oczekiwanym,
gdzie gasną spory, goją się rany
życzę wam zrowia, życzę miłości,
niech mały Jezus w sercach zagości,
szczerości duszy, zapachu ciasta,
przyjaźni, która jak miłość wzrasta,
kochanej twarzy, co rano budzi,
i w okół pełno życzliwych ludzi.

I co najważniejsze Forumowiczom super rabatów w hurtowniach i szybkich przeprowadzek do własnych domków  :big grin:

----------


## michall.m

*Kochani Budujący!
Wesołych Świąt !!!*

----------


## bodzio_g

wszystkim związanych z budowaniem i remontami - radosnych świąt bez stresów a potem trafnych i  łatwych wyborów, i szybkich efektów pracy 
zyczy bodzio

----------


## Zakrzewianka

Chciałabym złożyć Redakcji oraz wszystkim Forumowiczom najserdeczniejsze życzenia zdrowych, radosnych, spokojnych i rodzinnych Śiwąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz wszystkiego co najlepsze w 2007 roku.

Jednocześnie chciałabym bardzo podziękować za wszystkie rady, pomoc, życzliwość. Forumowicze - dziękuję za całą tę olbrzymią wiedzę, którą dzielicie się na forum.

Zakrzewianka

----------


## beno11

Pusty rynek. Nad dachami 
Gwiazda. Świeci każdy dom. 
W zamyśleniu, uliczkami, 
Idę, tuląc świętość świąt. 
Wielobarwne w oknach błyski 
I zabawek kusi czar. 
Radość dzieci, śpiew kołyski, 
Trwa kruchego szczęścia dar. 
Więc opuszczam mury miasta, 
Idę polom białym rad. 
Zachwyt w drżeniu świętym wzrasta: 
Jak jest wielki cichy świat! 
Gwiazdy niby łyżwy krzeszą 
Śnieżne iskry, cudów blask. 
Kolęd dźwięki niech cię wskrzeszą - 
Czasie pełen Bożych łask! 

Spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
oraz 
Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2007

----------


## EDZIA

*Radosnych, Spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
chwili zadumy i ukojenia 
w Nowym Roku Darów Losu… 
Zdrowia i Szczęścia! 

życzy
Edzia  *

----------


## anSi

_Spokoju, radości, zdrowia, przyjaznych ludzi wokół,_

----------


## _ZBYCH_



----------


## jacekj

Tradycyjnie jak co roku
sypią się życzenia wokół,
większość życzy świąt obfitych
i prezentów znakomitych,
a ja życzę moi mili,
byście święta te spędzili
tak jak każdy sobie marzy
Może cicho bez hałasu
idąc na spacer gdzieś do lasu,
może w gronie swoich bliskich
jedząc karpia z jednej miski,
może gdzieś tam w ciepłym kraju
czując się jak Adam w raju,
może lepiąc gdzieś bałwana
jeśli dużo śniegu napada.

_Wesołych Świąt Wszystkim_

----------


## secam

_Życzę Wam Spokojnych i Radosnych chwil podczas Świąt oraz chwilowego wytchnienia od problemów budowlanych. A w przyszłym roku werwy i zapału w dążeniu do rychłego zamieszkania_

----------


## gabriela

*Z OKAZJI ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENIA ŻYCZE WSZYSTKIM FORUMOWICZOM , BY WSZYSTKIE DNI W ROKU BYŁY TAK PIĘKNE I SZCZĘŚLIWE JAK TEN JEDEN WIGILIJNY WIECZÓR.*

*BY SPEŁNIAŁY SIĘ ŚWIĄTECZNE ŻYCZENIA
TE ŁATWE I TRUDNE DO SPEŁNIENIA
TE DUŻE I TE MAŁE
TE MÓWIONE GŁOŚNO I TE, O KTÓRYCH NIE MÓWI SIE WCALE
BY SPEŁNIAŁY SIĘ KROK PO KROKU,
KAŻDEGO DNIA NOWEGO ROKU*

----------


## abromba

Kilku dni z najbliższymi, a dala od wszystkich budowlanych zmartwień a bliżej marzeń i planów o budowlanych sukcesach.
I - jak co roku - bliżej Boga a dalej od telewizora.

----------


## 1950



----------


## agnieszkakusi

Wszystkim Forumowiczom i Redakcji spełnienia "domowych" marzeń, spokoju, szczęścia rodzinnego i ....jak najniższych cen na materiały budowlane w przyszłym roku  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Trzymajcie się cieplutko.
 :Wink2:

----------


## Tedii

*ZDROWYCH I SPOKOJNYCH ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENIA życzy Tedii.
A poza tym budowy tego TRZECIEGO domu. Pierwszego i drugiego też,ale tylko w celach ćwiczebnych.*

----------


## Garcia27

Dla wszystkich Forumowiczów - budujących i nie :Smile:  Wesołych, spokojnych świąt, szybkiego stanu surowego, urzędnika z ludzką twarzą, niskich rat kredytu, spełnienia marzen nie tylko tych budowlanych...
życzy
 Garcia27.

----------


## canna

Stołów pięknie ozdobionych,
Jadłem suto zastawionych,
I prezentów z dwa tuziny,
Niech zazdroszczą Wam rodziny!
Żadnych sporów, żadnych kłótni,
A nikt już nie będzie smutny.
Grunt to dobre wieść pożycie,
A karpiowi...daruj życie!
I każdemu - przyjaciela,
Co czasami łzę ociera,
I wszystkiego co Wam trzeba,
No i jeszcze gwiazdki z nieba!

----------


## dandomec

*Dziekuje wszystkim za zyczenia Swiateczne 

Wam rowniez zycze Wszystkiego co najlepsze abysmy w koncu wszyscy poczuli ten Swiateczny Rodzinny Klimat Swiat z przed lat .

Cieszyli sie tym ze spedzamy go w gronie rodzinnym i abysmy sie dzielili oplatkiem przy stole ,  a nie majatkami.

Pozdrawiam


Daniel B.
dandomec*  :big grin:

----------


## monter edi

Witam!
**************************************************  ********************
*-Wesołych i Spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia !
-Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2007 !*
****************************** -Życzy *monter edi* *******************
P.S.
Specjalne życzenia:
*Wesołych i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia dla całej Rodziny Państwa Edyty i Arka B. życzy Wykonawca edi !*
Z tematu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=66677 , który czytam od dawna.

----------


## Robin2

25 grudnia to chyba jeszcze nie za pozno, zeby zlozyc zyczenia  :smile: 
W tym roku spedzam swieta daleko od domu, gdzie wszystko jest inne- nawet klawiatura komputera ma inny uklad klawiszy  :wink: 
Mimo to zycze wszystkim prawdziwie polskich swiat.
Robert

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Przyjmijcie ode mnie życzenia Zdrowych i Wesołych Świąt .
Oby Wasze domy stały się dla Was waszą ostoją gdzie znajdziecie spokój i spełnienie marzeń.


Staszek

----------


## Chef Paul

... serdecznie dziękuję Wszystkim za Życzenia Bożo-Narodzeniowe (_i te na_ PW _i te na_ e-mail, _oraz_ SMS-y _i_ telefony  :smile:  ...)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Redakcji oraz wszystkim Forumowiczom życzę wszelkiej pomyślności w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku 2007.  :Wink2:  
Serdecznie pozdrawiam.
Andrzej Wilhelmi.

----------


## KacMar

Wraz z nadchodzącym Nowym Rokiem życzę Wam dużo zdrowia, szczęścia i hucznej zabawy.

----------


## rafslusarczyk

_wszystkiego najlepszego w nowym roku 2007

dla wszystkich forumowiczów )_

----------

